# Recognised qualification points for both degree and diploma?



## rgolekar (Mar 24, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I have a question, I have completed diploma as well as degree(graduation) in computer engineering. So can I claim points for the both under "Recognised Qualification" level 5 and 7? Or I can just claim points for the highest qualification i.e. Graduation in my case?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

rgolekar said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have a question, I have completed diploma as well as degree(graduation) in computer engineering. So can I claim points for the both under "Recognised Qualification" level 5 and 7? Or I can just claim points for the highest qualification i.e. Graduation in my case?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Just the highest qualification in a given subject or study area I'm afraid.

Regards,


----------

